# What Happened to the Sticks to Snakes Spell?



## Timely Drought (Sep 27, 2004)

Has it been erradicated from third edition?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 27, 2004)

For some reason it didn't make the cut... not sacred cow enough I guess


----------



## Timely Drought (Sep 27, 2004)

Bloody hell. It was so much fun. Anyone remember the general specifications? I'm afraid I no longer have my second edition books.


----------



## daTim (Sep 27, 2004)

It could most likely be mimiced by a Summon Monster/Natures Ally spell of the approiate level. Or design a new one based on those guidelines. Something like...

Sticks to Snakes
Transmutation
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Duration: 1 round per level
Level: Clr 3?
Effect: One or more creatures, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart

When you throw down a large staff from your hands upon completion of this spell, it transforms into either a medium constricter or a medium viper for the duration of the spell. At the end of the spell it changes back to its staff form. 

Alternativly, you can also cast down a handfull of small sticks, and 1d4+1 of them will turn into tiny vipers.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2004)

Sticks to Snakes was converted in Dragon# 317, as part of a Silicon Sorcery article. That's the only instance of the spell in 3E rules I am aware of.


----------



## Kodam (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi!

You could simulate it with _Polymorph any Object_...

Kodam


----------



## FireLance (Sep 27, 2004)

Since the _summon monster_ series of spells enables a cleric to summon vipers and constrictors at various levels, _sticks to snakes_ is superfluous in my view.


----------



## DMScott (Sep 27, 2004)

Timely Drought said:
			
		

> Bloody hell. It was so much fun. Anyone remember the general specifications? I'm afraid I no longer have my second edition books.




Neither do I. But I've got my 1st edition books:

*Sticks to Snakes* (Alteration) Reversible
Clerical spell

Level: 4
Range: 3"
Duration: 2 rounds/level
Area of effect: 1 cubic "
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 7 segments
Saving Throw: None

- within the area of effect, the cleric can turn a number of sticks into snakes equal to their level.

- magic items are not affected.

- 5% chance/level that each snake is poisonous.

- material component is a small piece of bark and several snake scales.

Druids get it as a 5th level spell with a 4" range.


----------



## AuraSeer (Sep 27, 2004)

Whoa, I had totally forgotten the 1E wackiness of measuring everything in scale inches. I feel so old.

An inch works out to what, ten feet? (Or was it ten yards?)


----------



## Patlin (Sep 27, 2004)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> An inch works out to what, ten feet? (Or was it ten yards?)




Both! 10 feet indoors and 10 yards outdoors.  That caused all sorts of wierdness.


----------



## Dr_Rictus (Sep 27, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sticks to Snakes was converted in Dragon# 317, as part of a Silicon Sorcery article. That's the only instance of the spell in 3E rules I am aware of.




I believe it also shows up as a spell-like ability for the Yuan-Ti cultist PrC in _Savage Species._


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2004)

Dr_Rictus said:
			
		

> I believe it also shows up as a spell-like ability for the Yuan-Ti cultist PrC in _Savage Species._



 Yes, you are correct - it's there, as an ability at second level.


----------



## dcollins (Sep 27, 2004)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> Whoa, I had totally forgotten the 1E wackiness of measuring everything in scale inches. I feel so old.




Wait another year or two and I suspect that's how they'll be doing it all over again (witness the dual-measurement of speeds in feet and squates in 3.5).


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Sep 27, 2004)

FireLance said:
			
		

> Since the _summon monster_ series of spells enables a cleric to summon vipers and constrictors at various levels, _sticks to snakes_ is superfluous in my view.




Yeah, but StS was more fun to some people


----------



## Len (Sep 28, 2004)

Timely Drought said:
			
		

> Has it been erradicated from third edition?



In third edition, nothing sticks to a snake.

(Yes, bad joke, but a friend of mine once DM'd a player who couldn't understand that spell -- he wondered why you would want to stick to a snake??)


----------



## Saeviomagy (Sep 28, 2004)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> Yeah, but StS was more fun to some people




Which people? The ones that can't just say "I cast sticks about the ground and turn them to snakes!" when they cast summon nature's ally 3?


----------



## Dr_Rictus (Sep 28, 2004)

Saeviomagy said:
			
		

> Which people? The ones that can't just say "I cast sticks about the ground and turn them to snakes!" when they cast summon nature's ally 3?




That'd be the ones who want to make snakes out of _other_ people's sticks.  Ain't no _summon nature's ally_ spell going to do that.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Sep 29, 2004)

I believe there's a conversion in the Player's Guide to Arcanis too.


----------

